# How do I answer a posting on the wish list



## boyblue (Jan 15, 2013)

How do I answer a posting on the wish list Do I just send an email directly to the poster?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2013)

yes, you would have received that persons email address along with the message.


----------

